# Furnace Blower



## sk8dog76 (Aug 31, 2011)

My furnace blower starts and stops even when the Air Conditioner or Heater is not running.  I turn the air/heating to off and the fan to auto but the fan keeps turning on and off for a few minutes at a time, every 10 or so minutes.

I read online that turning the furnace completley off, even turn the breaker off and then turning it on will reset it and might help.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## kok328 (Aug 31, 2011)

Possibly a shorted thermostat wire.  Most likely the red wire is shorting against the green wire.
I would disconnect the green wire coming from the thermostat, inside the furnace.
If the problem does not continue then you have identified the problem.
However, you will need to further eliminate the possibility of a bad thermostat which may be a more probable cause as there should be no reason for movement in the thermostat wires that would cause intermitent shorting.
It may also be a weak relay that is closing and allowing power to activate the blower motor circuit.


----------



## sk8dog76 (Aug 31, 2011)

sweeeeet... thank you for the help, i will start by checking the wires like you said, then hit Lowes and get a new thermostat and try that.

Thanks again,

Marc


----------



## sk8dog76 (Sep 26, 2011)

It ended up being the circuit board or some kind of board in the blower.


----------

